# Malting



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Is anyone else's vizsla malting profusely at the moment?!! Ferdie is currently dropping hairs EVERYWHERE and even though I'm vacuuming every day, by the end of the day the carpet and sofa are covered again! I assume it's just the time of year and it's his summer coat coming through. He seems to be going a much darker chestnut colour, which looks really nice. I'll just be glad when he's finished and I don't get covered in dog hair every time he sits next to me!!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine had a big malt at about 10 months and then again at about 14 months when winter started. Those Kong rubber brushes get the loose hair out out really well. She defiantely got darker after the 2nd malt.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes mine is doing the same, not as much as your by he sound of it but still leaves them everywhere! I just use a rubber mitten to rub him down.


----------

